# PVR 501 Manual recording bug



## renardg (Aug 13, 2002)

Here is a bug that I haven't seen on the forums. My wife has replicated this twice in the last week. Here is the method.

My wife is watching something that she has a weekly timer setup for and she is watching it slightly delayed. In this case she was watching Charmed about 20 mins behind. We have another weekly timer setup for Angel, which comes on right after Charmed on the same channel. Sometime during the show she hits stop, and the recording stops. She is worried that the timer for Angel won't start because she is not sure if Angel has already started since she is watching Charmed time delayed, so she hits the record button to start a manual record, the kind with no end. Well the time comes when Angel should start recording and the box has already been told to record and something weird happens when the Angel timer tries to fire. Now while watching Angel we have no PVR functions, the box doesn't respond to any buttons commands from the remote, and the only thing you can do is hold down the power button to reset the unit. The box goes through a reset, turns itself back on and says "Acquiring Satellite Signal" , then goes back to normal, thankfully with the programs still recorded, since I hadn't seen them yet. 

Anyone else seen this, and who in the technical department do I email so they can fix it, it's pretty easy to duplicate?

Sorry for the long post, if something is not clear let me know and I will try to clarify. I will also do some more experimenting to see if you have to be watching the show time delayed, or if it is just the fact that a manual record command overlaps a programmed timer.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I though the problem of the recording being stopped when playback is stopped had been fixed, but I can't find it in my notes. What version is your 501 on? I always have at least a few unwatched programs so I don't run into that situation much.

Technical dept: [email protected]


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Same thing has always happened to me on my 501. I never, ever, ever hit the stop button when I'm watching an event and another one is recording. Ever. I think I'm on P157? Haven't looked at it for awhile, but it is definitely the latest version out now.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

P166 is the latest for the 501. I haven't had that problem (yet).


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

I sit corrected. P167 is out now, tho Dish lists both it and 166 as "current"


----------



## 10056753 (Apr 3, 2002)

i have had this problem too. one idea that seems to work for me is instead of just hitting the record button, i actually open up the guide (which should open on the show she is watching delayed, charmed) and THEN hit the record button. this causes it to only record until the end of charmed and then when it fires the next recorded show, angel, it seems to work fine. 

she will actually see two versions of charmed on the PVR. the first one being the timed event you have set each week, which ended when she pressed stop...the second one being the one that she starts after hitting stop.


----------



## renardg (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10056753 _
> *i have had this problem too. one idea that seems to work for me is instead of just hitting the record button, i actually open up the guide (which should open on the show she is watching delayed, charmed) and THEN hit the record button. this causes it to only record until the end of charmed and then when it fires the next recorded show, angel, it seems to work fine.
> 
> she will actually see two versions of charmed on the PVR. the first one being the timed event you have set each week, which ended when she pressed stop...the second one being the one that she starts after hitting stop. *


I have the latest, version P167.

I mentioned that to her, but we had just had a tiff about how forgetful I am ( which I am) so she used the "I forgot to do that". Not that it is her fault, the thing shouldn't lock up like that, and it is very reproducable.

Speaking of the latest version, has anyone tried the Zap2it to check the movie times for local theatres!! Way Cool. I had the times before my wife even got to the first movie listing on the phone. Love it.


----------

